# More Trolling Spoons



## Fish Monger (Aug 15, 2008)

So, tonight I took a 12 pack of Sammies and headed down to the cellar to perfect the art of lure making.
The whitish ones are actually glow paint, but my el-cheapo camera won't pick them up in the dark :x


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking good! =D>


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice.


----------

